# Cypripedium Philipp



## tenman (May 27, 2014)

This is a hybrid of Cyp.macranthos and kentuckiense. It bloomed in '11 and '12, but skipped last year. The flower is the largest cyp I have (at least until the kentuckiense gets bigger!)


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2014)

nice, thanks for sharing. I call first dibs if these go in the space-making sale!


----------



## Dido (May 28, 2014)

Nice one extremly clear pouch for this cross


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 28, 2014)

Wow, much nicer than mine (need to post).


----------



## Erythrone (May 28, 2014)

A very nice one!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 28, 2014)

That is an exceptional clone. Did it have such thick segments the first two flowerings?


----------



## tenman (May 28, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> That is an exceptional clone. Did it have such thick segments the first two flowerings?



Yes, but they were better - not twisted.


----------

